# What day in the tww did AF arrive for you



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me asking this, but with our first cycle (ICSI) AF arrived on day 10.  I'm due to start my second cycle and being the mad woman that I am I'm already thinking if only I can get past day 10!  Now, the logical part of me is saying, that even if I get past day 10 it might all go to pot and that day 10 isn't a magic marker for am I pregnant am I not!

Anyway, I was wondering if you would mind sharing with me when AF arrived during the tww.  

I've got so much going around in my head at the moment as this is our last shot at IVF its untrue.  Last time I did a hpt on day 8 - my reasoning for this was "at least I'll know that the injection I had to bring on ovulation is definately out of my system".  I got a BFN - looking back, thank god I didn't get a BFP due to the injection as I would have been even more devestated (is that possible!!) to get a later BFN! 

I really hope you don't mind me asking. 

Thanks. 

Ems


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi! I got BFN for first cycle, but for me AF didn't arrive until late on day 15!! so about 48 hours after my last pessary.  I can understand why you would feel that 10 could be a magic number, but I dont think you can read into it.  For everyone its different, so I guess every cycle can be different too...


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

my AF arrived bang on its due date which so happened to be day 14 post EC when I was going to test anyway, I wonder if my cycle/stimming had been faster if the same would have happened. When was your AF due on your last cycle?

Pam


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi there mine was a couple of days late and i got mine day 13 after e/t i thought before it came that i would prefer AF to come rather than get a BFN and have to wait on it but now im not so sure, its just devastating no matter how you find out but the longer it stays away the more hope you have which is cruel too
xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Jakesmum I too got my period at day 10 post ET on my first IVF and like you that was a big milestone for me this time round and luckily went on to get a BFP this time so good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I started bleeding 11 days after EC... my test date is meant to be tomorrow but AF is now here in full force so that kind of answers that.  Will do a test tomorrow though, just to be sure.

It's something I'm going to ask my consultant about though - surely it can't be right to start bleeding so early?  My luteal phase is normally 12-13 days so this was early, even for me!


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

On my 1st cycle my af arrived day 12 after ET, this time around it arrived today  which is also day 12. I am testing on 19th but last time i got bfn so i have prepared myself for the same this time.

My 1st cycle was 21day protocol and this time i was on short antaganist.

My dh tells me until we know for sure i have to stay positive but its very hard, i feel i have given up already.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine arrived 8 days into the 2WW on first cycle, 9 or 10 days (I forget exactly) on second cycle. Both times I was on cyclogest. 

3rd cycle I had gestone and got a BFP (sadly did not last but nonetheless was first ever...)

Have you talked to your clinic about maybe taking gestone or upping the post ET progesterone support in some way - I'm not sure that there is any evidence that this aids implantation, but at least it would give you the best possible chance....and you should get to test day without bleeding

There are mixed views on this I think, but I will def be insisting on gestone again for next cycle in Jan

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

I got my AF 14 days after EC (counting EC as day 1).  My consultant feels this was quite early as I was not told to test until 3 days further on.  I was using Crinonine Gel for luteal support but am having some sort of injections for my FET.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I got mine 17 days after EC/ 15 after ET - which allowed me to get my hopes up as my clinic tells you to test 13 days post ET - only to get a BFN.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

I started to bleed 12 days after EC on my latest ICSI (so 10 days after ET as had a 2 day transfer).  It was the first time I've ever bled before getting a BFN, as before I'd never had a bleed until I'd stopped all meds after getting my BFNs (my 2 other ICS attempts ended like this).

Marshmallow


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your posts ladies, and I'm so sorry for those of you with BFNs, its so heartbreaking and unless you've been through it I don't think people understand the pain and disappointment after everything we go through with the cycle. 

As I said earlier last time I bled 10 days after ET (which was a 3 day transfer), which would make it bang on when my period would have been due (I have a 27 day cycle).  This time, I'm going to aim for having a 5 day transfer - don't know if this will make AF come any earlier if it doesn't work.  I'm feeling pretty positive at the moment, I think my EC will be on Thursday so hopefully ET next Tuesday.  I'll no more when I have my final scan on Tuesday.  

I'm going to ask if they can give me something differnet as the cyclogest made me sore last time - not sure if there are any alternatives to pessaries - but hopefully tehre is!

Good luck to everyone who is TXing - may 2009 bring us all our much wanted babies


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck for next week.  I understand there is an injectable progesterone - maybe they can give you that


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

jakesmum - the injectable progesterone is called gestone 

I'm on it because I bled early (day 9 or 10) in my first 2WW. 3rd time I got pregnant but miscarried at 7 weeks - however, I can't help feel that the gestone helped with the 3rd cycle even though the preg didn't last, so I have requested it again this time (I have ET tomorrow)

In a way it's more pleasant than the pessaries as no mess etc but it's not a nice injection. It's a thick, viscous liquid so you need to use a relatively large needle to inject it, and it's subcutaneous so you need to inject into muscle either in top of thigh or the upper outer quadrant of your buttocks. I'm single and I do these injections myself and it's perfectly do-able, but it's not very pleasant....can be a little painful and you get some lovely bruises on your bum! So I guess you need to weigh up which is worse....but def worth discussing with your clinic at least

All the very best for EC/ET and your 2WW,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Em

Just wanted to say good luck with EC hun, your cycle seemed to of gone really quickly! 

My history with my 2ww is.... 1st IVF AF arrive 20 days past EC, 17 days past ET.. It was a BFN.
2nd IVF AF arrived 18 days past EC, 16 days past ET... BFN again.

Both of them I stopped cyclogest and my crinone gel when I got the BFN (14dp ET) And AF still took forever to arrive!

Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for your posts.  I spoke to the nurse today about having something other than the pessaries, she said I could have the injections and then went to see the doctor for a prescription.  She came back saying that the doctor had said that I was to try the pessaries in the back door!  I can't see how this won't make me sore, but apparnetly if they do I can swap to the injections.  To be honest, I think the thought of a huge needle in my bum is worse than a bit of a rash, so will see what happens.  Saying that, I was sore last time after only 10 days of pessaries so if (please god) I get pregnant I suspect it will get worse by 9 weeks.  However, I'm putting the horse before the cart there, a little soreness will be a small price to pay for a bubs! 

I'm booked in for egg collection on Friday so nearly there now.  I laughed when I read your post skybreeze, this has taken forever to me - I guess its always quick when its not us, but the waiting seems endless - I'm going to be a mare once my embies are back on board waiting for the tww, am almost pulling my hair out now lol 

Fingers crossed, none of us get the dreaded AF after our next cycle for a good nine months!!

Ems


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

First attempt AF came on day 7, second attempt on day 10 - both times just using cycolgest pessary. Next cycle - my clinic is now going to bring me in two or three times a week to check progesterone levels - if these looking like they are dropping they are going to increase dose and possibly move to injections. It is certainly worth asking them to monitor your levels during the 2ww.

Best wishes for your new cycle xxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi.  My AF arrived 15 days past transfer, bang on OTD.  

I have heard that day 10 or 11 is common, because its normally 14days after you have had your hCG shot, and in a natural cycle you would normally ovulate on day 14 of your cycle with period coming 14 days later, making you the perfect 28 days cycle.  

Pip xxx


----------



## lucky_ange (May 6, 2009)

Hi, sorry to hijack this thread, but I am in a flap.  

I had a BFP on Saturday but AF arrived Sunday and I retested today and the result is BFN.  I had had a bit of a shaky time before getting the BFP Saturday, so was convinced it would be negative (I tested too early so had a BFN initially and had some spotting).

I am thinking of phoning the clinic, but my mind is blank and if we are to consider going through this all again, what do you think I should be asking?  Thanks


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Ange

You should call your clinic as it sounds like you had a chemical pregnancy- where pregnancy started to implant but stopped.

So sorry - sending you big


----------



## lucky_ange (May 6, 2009)

Thanks LuuLuu, yes this was confirmed by them when I phoned them.  Really upsetting.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

So sorry Ange


----------



## Eeejay (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey
Just done my first ICSI and AF came on day 13 after ET. This is a bit of a horrible question but has anyone else had horrible AF with Crinone pessary? Mine was pretty horrible as the gel seemed to have dried up inside and when AF came 2 weeks worth of the stuff began to come away!!! Had to have a bath to try and get rid of the stuff. Just hoped other peeps could put my mind at rest that this is normal with crinone, considering asking for a different pessary next time. 
Eeejay x


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Eeejay, 

so sorry for your BFN.  It's really hard.

I have been on crinone gel during this treatment too.  I have had lots of the "gunk" coming away, usually the next morning.  I think it's quite normal.  I have started bleeding today only six days after transfer so as well as being upset I feel really angry, don't really know why.  In previous cycles, I have not had AF until after negative result.  

Sending you lots of    

Love Oli xx


----------

